# Morio Worms



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Right, i have some how bred morio worms which i didnt have a clue how to i was only trying to breed normal meal worms, NOW im struggling to breed the morio worms, some one told me that i should seperate them INDIVIDUALLY and put them into a small container in a dark room with a little bit of food in, What i want to know is the above right? and what kind of food should i use should i use just the bran and some wheatabix or use moist food aswell? and how long will it take for them to Pupate (sorry for the spelling)?. Also one of the Morio worms that i have seperated from each other has went dark and it has gone stiff... its not dead because when i disturbed the worm it moved its legs, is this the start of it going into its Pupation? And again sorry for spelling if its wrong. Please help me on this matter. :crazy:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

It takes Morio worms longer to pupate...don't know why but since I've been using them not a single one has pupated only the mealworms :whip:.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

How to culture super worms, Zophobus morio, with pictures


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you for that its a bit help, BUT i have one question... do you have to use bran while you want them to pupate or can you just use crunched up wheatabix?


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Weetabix is bran?


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh... lol sorry didnt no im stupid u see lol


----------

